# New Joiner



## daishi12 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everybody,
Just joined site after looking at some pretty good pics.

I been an aviation fan since I was a young lad.
I used to watch A10's practice firing runs on a coastal firing range in East Yorkshire. Totally awesome sight to see.


----------

